

The Reg A+ Bombshell: $50M Equity Crowdfunding - pfitzsimmons
http://www.seedinvest.com/blog/regulation-a-equity-crowdfunding-rules/

======
pfitzsimmons
This looks like this could be a big deal. Kickstarter would be a lot more fair
and more compelling if the backers were also investors, and could get a piece
of the upside when helping to support development for a risky product. And it
makes a lot of sense that consumers should be investors, since they often know
the space better than a VC.

My immediate concern is that these rules look somewhat complicated. What will
it mean to have to file a modified version of an S-1? How much will compliance
cost when trying to go this route? Maybe there will be an enterprising YC
company that help with Reg A+ compliance automation...?

------
PeterThomson
Reg A may even be better than Title III because it’s about allowing the public
to invest _alongside_ sophisticated investors into large deals.

